# Salt spreader controller mounting



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Im looking for thoughts/ideas on the best location to mount the controller. I have a few ideas but was wondering where you guys have yours mounted.

I have a F350 XLT and Im thinking about velcro to the fuse/knee panel under the steering wheel on the left side between the e-brake and e-brake release but just under the top of the panel (if that makes sense)

Also should I keep it away from any heater exhausts, as in dont mount it on the center hump...

Thoughts????

Thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They mounted mine in my center console, and made it look factory! I gave up all of ,my storage, but they made it look Nice!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You really don't want that on the left side. You'll bump it every time you get In and out if your trk. Right side or on the center hump


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1856326 said:


> They mounted mine in my center console, and made it look factory! I gave up all of ,my storage, but they made it look Nice!


Yeah not much room I have the up fitter switches and I use that center glove box a lot...



dieselss;1856348 said:


> You really don't want that on the left side. You'll bump it every time you get In and out if your trk. Right side or on the center hump


That's what I was worried about on the left...

Thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a picture of mine. I didn't want to give up that storage area, but I had no other options because I definitely didn't want anything down by my knees where I would bang into it all the time.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Why must they be so ugly...I mean I know my trucks a work truck but its also my daily driver...And I kinda like it a little nice, even thought its full of tools and what not...But still!

I know :crying:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Agreed. But you've got to work with what they give you.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres mine mounted in the storage compartment under the center seat. Out of site out of mind.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish I (Or the guys that did the install for me) would have thought of that! I do like the convenience of all of the controls being right there by my right hand though.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I realized I can Velcro it to my mid-lower glove box (not sure what this compartment is called but I use it a lot) with out any interference of the function of the compartment.









I know need to vacuum the truck!

Thanks for the input guys Thumbs Up


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

dodgegmc1213 said:


> Heres mine mounted in the storage compartment under the center seat. Out of site out of mind.
> 
> View attachment 138203


Do you still like this setup?!? 
is it a pain raising everything every time you need to run it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

LubbockRoots said:


> Do you still like this setup?!?
> is it a pain raising everything every time you need to run?


I actually got rid of this truck in 2017 but the years I ran that set up it wasn't bad, if I know I was salting I'll leave it open, the pain part was looking to see what settings I was on. My next truck I screwed it to the dash towards the floor worked great (2012 ram 2500) now I have a new truck for this winter and have to see where to put it (2015 Chevy 2500)


----------

